# Firefox/internet keeps freezing



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

After I'm online for a little bit(maybe 10 minutes or so) Firefox starts freezing on me. If I wait a minute or 2 it will unfreeze for a minute or 2, then it'll freeze again. It stops & says "Not responding" at the top & the page lightens & I can't do anything. It just started doing this recently & I'm not sure why. I have to close down firefox, run Ccleaner then restart Firefox. Only to be able to use it for a little while(10 mins or so) then it starts freezing again. I tried restarting my computer too after closing Firefox but that doesn't make any difference. I tried looking it up online & I tried some things like stopping hardware acceleration & refreshing Firefox & a few other things I can't think of at the moment but they didn't help. I will also loose my bookmarks some times too after shutting down when it freezes. & I can't just use the backup & restore, it won't let me use one of the dates. I have to delete the sqlite(or something like that) so it creates a new one next time I log on & replaces the bookmarks with the last set. Please help! This is really annoying!:banghead: Thanks!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Are you still using XP? Newer versions of Firefox are becoming less and less 'tolerant' of XP, as it is no longer a supported O/S. It also is becoming VERY vulnerable to virus and spyware attacks. The worldwide attack by 'WannaCry' was mostly a direct exploit of XP that was un-patched for a well known vulnerability! *


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wizmo, No I'm not still using Windows XP. I'm using Windows 8.1. Which is why I posted in the Windows 8, 8.1 support thread. 
But if you happen to know of any ways I can get my computer/Firefox to stop freezing after I'm only on it for a few minutes or so, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your profile still says you are using XP, please update your profile to say your current OS, so we don't get confused trying to help you. 
Have you tried a different Browser? IE? Chrome etc?
In FF go to *Tools/Options/Privacy* Tab. _Clear_ your History and Cookies. Restart FF
If that fails, try running FF without Adons (Safe Mode)


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you Spunk.Funk. I'm really sorry. I didn't realize my profile still said I was using XP. I have changed it. I have 2 computers, this one I'm using now with Win 8.1 with the problem of Firefox freezing. & also an older/slower Win 7 computer that I don't use much any more.
I have tried disabling the addons I have, of which I only have 2. An ad blocker & password protector. But Firefox still freezes. I also have a few plug-ins. OpenH264 Video codec, Widevine content decryption & Shockwave. Shockwave is set to "ask to activate". 
I have refreshed/restored Firefox which I think gave me a file named "old firefox data" on my desktop. But Firefox still freezes after I'm on for a while. 
I tried using internet explorer but I don't really like it & don't have all my bookmarks like I do on Firefox. But from the time I was on it I dont remember it starting to Freeze like Firefox does. I tried using Chrome but don't like that at all either so I uninstalled it.
Firefox was running fine not to long ago. It seems that within the past month it started Freezing. The only new things I've added since was the Wise Care 365(program not an app) which helps speed up the computer. If when Firefox starts freezing & I press the "speed up" button in Wise care, some times it will give me a little longer before Firefox freezes again. But it will still start freezing again.
I also added a malware fighter program called IObit(program not an app). It almost seems that it was shortly after I had an update from IObit that gave me a 2 week trial version that Firefox started freezing. However the trial has ended but firefox still keeps freezing.
I also have Malwarebytes & am wondering if maybe the 2(IObit & Malwarebytes) are clashing that might be causing Firefox to freeze. Because everything seemed to be working fine before the update. Do you think that could be a possibility? 
Although, before IObit updated to the trial version everything seemed to be working alright.
Thank you very much for all your help!!!
p.s. I'm not really thrilled with Windows 8.1 & have been thinking of upgrading to Win 10. But I'm guessing you probably can't get it for free anymore, right?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you can still get Windows 10 for free: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10.

The reason we wanted you to try another browser isn't for you to keep it, but to see if another browser freezes as well. If no other browser freezes, then it is FF's problem not your computer. 


> before IObit updated to the trial version everything seemed to be working alright.


 We do not suggest using 3rd party _Registry Cleaners/Optimizers_ like* IOBit*. These programs cause more problems then they solve. Try uninstalling it and restarting the computer. 
Then, Try these steps again: Firefox Freezes, Crashes, Hangs in Windows 10 / 8 / 7


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you Spunk.Funk! Really??? I can still get Windows 10 for free? That's SO awesome! Thank You Very Much!! But don't I have to purchase an activation key or something to be able to use it? Will the page you gave me a link for tell me how to download/install Windows 10(for free)? Also, I wonder if I upgrade to Win 10, if FF might work better on that than it does on Win 8.1? Do you happen to know if it might? Also, do you happen to know if there's some way to save my bookmarks from FF, if I upgrade to Win 10?
Thanks SO much for your help & info.
I will try & uninstall IObit & report back if it stops FF from freezing. Thanks again!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I guess you didn't open the link to Windows 10? If you did, you would see you could either Upgrade directly there, or you can download the _Microsoft Tool_ to burn the ISO image to DVD or USB Flash drive to install at a later time. 
Your product key for Windows 8.1 can be used in the upgrade. If your computer uses UEFI Bios, the product key for Windows is embedded into the Bios chip on the motherboard, so you don't have to type it in.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks again Spunk.funk. I did open the link but I was a little confused since I only seen something there about using a tool & downloading a tool. Isn't there just a direct download for Win 10? Or do you have to use the tool to download Win 10?
Also, how can I find out if my computer uses a UEFI BIOS? I'm not real great with computers. I know how to point & click my way around websites & type but that's about it. But I think I have the Win 8.1 product key around here somewhere or it might even be on the tower/cpu.
Do you think I should use the MS tool to burn it to a usb or dvd? So I'd have a copy in case something happens, I could reinstall from that? Or is that hard to do? Thanks so much again for all your help! I really really appreciate it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On this Windows 10 download page, the first this you see is *Update Now *button,(see attached) that is a direct update to Windows 10. Don't worry about UEFI, When you update, it will find your product key from Windows 8.1 and use that for 10 Activation.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As much as you can upgrade free to Win 10, I would not advise you to do so because you are already having issues and no Windows upgrade I have ever done fixed issues in the old OS. If you pass the "upgrade now" link the next one "Download Tool Now" allows you to download and burn a dvd or usb flash drive to use for clean (free also) install of Windows 10 and as Spunk so correctly said your bios holds the 8.1 Windows key so you can choose "skip key" during that part of the installation and the bios will automatically enter it for you and activate Windows before you even reach the first Windows desktop.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you Spunk & Rich. Rich, I think the problem might be with Firefox. I'm hoping it isn't with my computer. So are you saying that if I do upgrade to Win 10 that its best to use the "Tool" & burn it to a dvd or usb drive before installing it on my computer? I'm guessing that would be best to do so I'd have a copy of it in case I'd ever need to redownload it again. Is it hard to burn Win 10 to a dvd or usb? Do you happen to know about how much room or space I'd need on a dvd or usb to download Win 10? Like if I had a 4gb or 8gb usb, do you think that would be enough to download Win 10 on? Or do you think I should get a bigger one? Like a 16gb usb drive? Then I guess would I just use the dvd or usb I burn it on to install it on my computer? I'm also guessing I should put my documents & pictures onto a usb or dvd so I could reinstall them after upgrading, right? Cuz if I upgrade to Win 10, that would wipe out all my files, wouldn't it? Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes backup your files first as a clean install wipes out everything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Clean installs are always best. But if you have installed programs that you can't find anywhere else or a current backup of your files, then try the Upgrade option. However, be aware, with an Upgrade, any issue you have with Windows 8.1 will probably be imported into Windows 10


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you very much again Rich & Spunk! I really appreciate all your help! Do you happen to know if you could upgrade a Win 7 to Win 10 free also? Or is it only good for upgrading Win 8.1? My other computer is Win7 & I was thinking about maybe upgrading that one too? If I use the "tool" & burn Win 10 onto a dvd or usb, could I use that same dvd or usb to upgrade both computers? Or does it only let you use it once? Thanks again!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can use the the Windows 7 coa to upgrade free to Windows 10 as well here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
Choose second option "download tool now" and it will use your Windows 7 Coa to free upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you very much Rich! I really appreciate it!!!

So I wouldn't be able to just use the "tool" to burn Win 10 onto a usb & then use that to upgrade both computers? Are you saying I need to use the "tool" burn Win 10 onto 2 usb's(or dvd's) & use different one's for each computer?

I've been thinking of upgrade both of my computers to Win 10. But wasn't sure if I could still do it for free or not. I just haven't been to sure if I really want to do that or not. But more & more I'm thinking I should. & even more so now since I've been having the freezing issue with firefox. I know there's still a chance that it still could happen even if I upgrade to Win 10. But then I could use Edge if it keeps happening. But I'm still stuck with it happening if I stay with Windows 8.1. & I really don't like Win 8.1. 
I'm just a little nervous about doing the upgrade itself. I've never wiped a computer or upgraded before. I just hope I do everything right so I don't loose anything important or I don't mess anything up. 
I was also concerned about loosing all my bookmarks in firefox. But I think if I back up my profile I should be able to transfer it. I also seen something on Mozilla's site where I can sync my bookmarks, tabs, etc. So I signed up for an account for that. So hopefully I can just sign in & I should be able to access those if I update. 
But thank you very much again for all your help! :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No, you can use the same version of Windows 10 on each computer, and the Product key on each computer will activate Windows. 
To do a _clean install _of Windows, after you burn the Windows ISO image to a USB Flash drive, then put that into the computer, restart and boot into *Setup* (Bios). go to the *Boot *tab. _Move_ the USB Flash drive to first boot device._ Save and Exit_, or you can restart your computer and press* F12* for a one time change of boot order. 
This will start the Windows install, choose your Language, then *Custom Install*. On Where to install Windows, Delete _All _partitions on the drive to remove all past versions. Then go _next_, Windows will automatically create new partitions and Format them during the install.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As Spunk says 1 for all. Yes with FF just "export" a backup of the Bookmarks to a safe place and you will be good to go. Backup all files and date as well and before you format the hard drive double check you have everything you need. This way you carry no issues forward so if any freezes remain you know hardware has to be the cause. Most freezes are bad hard drives, or incompatible memory in my experience.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you very much again Spunk & Rich!!!!

Spunk, Thank you, so are you saying that the Windows 10 install(after I burn it onto a usb) will find my product keys & use those for the Win 10 installs? If not, I believe both product keys are on the cpu's/towers. So they're easy to get.

Rich, Thank you! Ok, but how do I format the hard drive? I don't think I ever formatted a drive before. Oh great, I sure hope my hard drive isn't going. This computer(Win 8.1) really isn't all that old & hardly used(except for the past 6 months that I've used it). This computer was a friend of mine's computer but they hardly used it in the 3-4 years they had it. Which is why they ended up giving it to me. They got a tablet(only about 8-9 months after buying this computer & liked using the tablet a lot better. But even still they didn't use the computer much at all even before getting the tablet but not at all after getting the tablet. Which is why they gave it to me.) So its still basically new. But I guess a hard drive can go at any time.
I still have to get a couple usb's to transfer my info onto & to burn Win 10 on to. Do you happen to have any suggestions on about what size usb's I'd need to burn Win 10 onto & to put my files on also? Should I use the same usb for both burning Win 10 on & putting my files from my computer onto? Or what I was thinking was using 1 usb to put Win 10 on & another to put my files from my computers on. 
So it will probably be a little bit yet before I make the switch to Win 10. 
Thank you both very much again for ALL your help!!! I really, really appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

A 4.0 Gb flash drive will hold this Media Creator Disk but since later versions may be larger I would suggest 8.0 flash drive.

I don't know how much you have to backup so to suggest sizes for flash drives is difficult for you but today's norm seems to be 16 Gb flash drives if that is any help, but get whatever you need to accomodate your files and data.

When using the MC disk for the install at some point you will have to delete all the current partitions on your hard drive to go forward, otherwise the installation will say you cannot use this hard drive, and that will cause Windows to automatically format the hard drive to do the install so its nothing you will choose individually.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you Rich! So when I install Win 10, the installation itself will format my hard drive? & it will delete & make new partitions? So I wouldn't need to do that ahead of time?(I would just follow the direction installing Win 10 & it will do those?) 
I'm sorry if these questions sound dumb, please forgive me, I've never done any of this before & really don't have a clue what I'm doing. I've installed software before. But I'd just follow the directions(click a couple buttons) & it was installed. So that was easy. 
Again, Thank you for ALL your help!!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please don't apologize for what you don't kow that is why we are all here. The format is not automatic. At a point you will have to choose the hard drive you want to install to and if there is anything on the drive when you click next to will say you cannot use this hard drive. At that point you go in and highlight every partition there and choose "delete" and they will all go down to one drive that says "unallocated" and then clicking next will go ahead and install Windows 10 on an empty drive. Technically it is not reformatted because deleting the partitions removes the formatting and then the Windows install will reformat the drive as it is installing Windows so that part becomes automatic requiring no further input from you.
Read the How to Geek here:
https://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/
When ou arrive at the page that says "where do you want to install Windows" and you see the partitions available, highlight each partition and delete it which will then make 1 drive "unallocated" and then click "next" and the rest is automatic.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, Thank you Rich! I think I got it now. So I pretty much just follow the instructions to install Win 10(that the installation tells me) but when it comes to the part on what drive to install on, I'll just follow the instructions you wrote in your last post by highlighting the partitions & deleting them so it makes it the one drive(unallocated) & that's where windows will be installed to(or will create or format or what it needs to then).?
Also I finally got around to deleting/uninstalling the IObit Malware fighter that I thought might be causing the freezing/hanging problem with Firefox when I got the update to the trial version, when the freezing/hanging started. & so far since I uninstalled IObit, Firefox seems to be doing a lot better. 
If I'm online for a long long time & have several different windows open with several tabs on each, it might start freezing/hanging. But it only happened once so far if I'm on a long time. But that was right after I uninstalled IObit too. & I'm not sure if the computer was doing some other stuff(like getting updates too or something) but seemed like it was processing more at that time too. Other than that it hasn't froze or didn't hang any more. Keepin my fingers crossed that was the problem & it continues to keep working good now. :thumb:
Thanks SO much again for ALL your help!!!
Hope you had a nice weekend!

ps. I'm not sure when I'll try to install Win 10. But I might need help when I do. Would I just post that here? Or is there another area in the forum I should post? Thanks again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Post in the Windows 10 forum when you are ready.


----------



## candi7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, great! Thanks SO much again for ALL you help!!! & Thank you very much for being so patient with me too. I really, really appreciate it! Thanks again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are quite welcome.


----------

